# Horseshoe Springs - Winter Bass!



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

Made a trek out to Skull Valley to the Warm Spring Horshoe Springs. Caught a bass, and saw several more. Cool place to fish in the winter because the water stays the same all year. Here is the full report of what I caught him on, and where I found fish: Horshoe Springs Fishing


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Neat little place in the middle of nowhere. Nice bass. Did you see many rabbits there?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm pretty sure if you can catch a bass out of that place you can catch bass anywhere.8)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its a tricky place to work and miserable during the warmer months due to mosquitos. Most guys catch carp out of there. 

Nice catch! 8)


----------

